
Ask HN: Now that Cyanogen is dead, should I buy OnePlus 3T? - grnadav1
On one hand, it has great specs., but will its ROM still get updates?
if so, by whom?
======
detaro
The OnePlus 3T doesn't come with Cyanogenmod, so official updates will only
come from its manufacturer, and the end of cyanogen inc shouldn't change a
thing.

If you planned to run cyanogenmod on it you'll have to see what the community
around it will do.

~~~
grnadav1
right. wasn't aware they switched (long ago!) to Oxygen. I'll remove the post
to avoid the downvotes

